# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Ac servo

## dinhphan99

các cao nhân giúp em với ạ
chuyện là thầy em muốn tụi em làm một bài báo cáo về cách phân biệt các loại động cơ step motor, ac servo,... Cơ mà nhận biết về hình dáng bên ngoài, nhìn là biết đó loại động cơ nào luôn ( không liên quan gì tới cấu tạo bên trong nha). Xin giúp em AC servo với ạ. em cảm ơn ạ ( ai có link tài liệu cho e với luôn ạ )

----------

